# Need some information for moving to Brescia



## abc_sk2002 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am looking for some information related to Brescia. 

I am going to live in Brescia for some years. I have a son of 13 years old who is currently studying in STD VII in India in English language school.

1. 
Is there any option for him to continue study in Brescia or nearby location in English?

2. 
Another question: for a family of 3 from India, what is the average monthly cost of living at Brescia? (excluding and including school fees, I think English medium schools are private and fees to be paid.)


----------



## sylsmum (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a son age 13, we are from London. My son has been in Italian state schools for 4 yrs. There are English/ International schools in the area, but they only go from 2 to 11 years. You could try the International school at Verona, which has a secondary section.


----------

